# Jacaranda trees



## jet31062 (May 18, 2002)

After visiting the San Diego, CA area, I fell in love with the flowering jacaranda trees that are so abundant along the streets there. A friend sent me some seeds. I live in Elko, NV and was wondering if I can and how to go about it, start these seeds as potted plants (trees)? HELP!


----------



## BigJim (May 19, 2002)

Jacaranda trees hate frost,heavy frost will cause severe leaf drop,die back and if its to cold death.We have a huge one in our front yard,and were only 1/2 a mile from the sea,but in the winter the frost knocks off most of the leaves,but it recovers and flowers beautifully each season.They grow easily from seed and grow well in pots,so you can move them indoors if it gets too cold.In some cold countries they are grown exclusively as an ornamental pot plant,they respond well to pruning back.Have a go at growing them,nothing ventured and you'll know one way or the other if they will grow there..Cheers..........


----------

